# Kenny Thomas



## RocketsInFlight (Jul 14, 2002)

Thomas is also up for a contract extension this offseason but with Maurice Taylor and Eddie Griffin at PF, will we offer him one? I want to trade Taylor and keep Thomas but we can't move Taylor until at least next offseason and Griffin isn't going anywhere. I think our best move is to give him a reasonable extension then trade either him or Taylor next offseason. I'd offer him $4-5 million with 12% increases for 4 to 6 years. Taylor's and Moochie Norris' contracts end in 4 years. I think the $4 million is much more reasonable for a backup PF that will play 25 mins a game.

<b>Total: $32,460,756........................$40,575,945</b>
Year 1: $4,000,000........................$5,000,000
Year 2: $4,480,000........................$5,600,000 
Year 3: $5,017,600........................$6,272,000 
Year 4: $5,619,712........................$7,024,640 
Year 5: $6,294,077........................$7,867,597
Year 6: $7,049,367........................$8,811,708


----------



## hunterb14 (Jun 12, 2002)

that is a reasonable offer but i wouldnt offer it to him. He would barely play at all.

C- Ming, Cato
SF- Rice, Nachbar
PF- Griffen, Taylor

We are deep now. Adding KT would just give us more depth. That IMO is to much to pay him since he wont play barely at all unless we have an injury. 

But now that i have thought about it i think we should offer it to him since our big men are prone to injury.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

Man, I love ALL the rockets big men, including Cato(i know, i know, but he was decent last year). I would offer that to KT, but I may be just saying that cause I love his hustle....


----------

